

Windows 8 Tablets: The most successful tablets ever. - cyanbane
http://www.zdnet.com/windows-8-tablets-the-most-successful-tablets-ever-7000005805/

======
Piskvorrr
Riiight. This is, at best, uninformed astroturfing - "I mean, windows is
windows is windows, so it's gonna be the same thing like desktops, right?" To
quote directly: "And, since Windows is such a versatile platform and uses
standard hardware, it's likely that you can run virtual machines on it with a
Type 2 Hypervisor or dual boot it with Linux." - perhaps someone should tell
the poor guy that there's also the tiny little issue of hardware and drivers?

------
ceworthington
Sentence number two pretty much sums up the article: "Though I haven't been
lucky enough to review one yet, I feel as if they'll take the market by
storm..."

Pretty sure ZDNet is trolling us, and if so good for them because I fell for
it and clicked.

